# Is PDFCreator safe?



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

I use PDF Creator - I use an old version that I've trusted

The latest version (1.7.2) and the version before (1.7.1) comes up 4 times on virustotal.com
(My upto date virus checker Kaspersky, gives it an OK)

Previously, version 1.6.1 used to come up with all clean - I used to install this always...
This now is also flagged

OK... so I know that there may be some false positives
The thing I'm afraid of is malware/bloatware - might not do any harm but will hog CPU resources on my machine

*What I hate*: how they 'hide' extra programs and try to sneak an install
YES: I know these guys who develop need paying and installing and getting small payments for this helps them... but that's another discussion

Any replies would be great

Thanks

OM


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Many good and safe programs are adding 3rd party programs so you really need to watch the install and make sure you do not install them.

Installers Hall of Shame (Unwanted add-on) will list many of these.

Some you even have to watch out if you need to reboot because again it may try to get you to install other 3rd party software. Avast AV was doing that.

So watch out on all installs because they will try to get something in the installers and that may be a program you already that changed there ways so always lookout.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

@hewee thanks for the reply 

PDF creator is on the list. But I think the list is really old

What you say is sound advice 

But... How about mini programs that download and install for you? Big company like Microsoft or Firefox (Mozilla) nothing to worry about... but what's to stop someone writing an install program that downloads extra programs and installs? 

The file itself could be harmless... But then could be a trigger to something else? 

Let me know what you think 
Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes the list needs to be updated. That was Donna who started the site and that keep it updated and she died and it has not been updated.

http://www.calendarofupdates.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=16109&page=1
Edited by Triple Helix, 01 February 2013 - 07:52 PM.

I have posted on things and so has others but Donna

Well I try and learn from reviews on any program I install and also do a Custom install because they can help a lot on Audio/Video program that want to control all the Audio/Video Formats and they all do it.
I have many Audio/Video programs and each to play the Formats I want them too. 
With all or most when update then they can be like a new install and without a custom install it will change everything to play in that program and it takes a lot of time to change it back and even longer if you have other user profiles.
VLC Player is a good and safe program but I got to remember to do a custom install every time.

Then lets not forget things seem to be getting worse so always be awake and look out.


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

@hewee thanks for the reply 
The first things I do is upload to virustotal, then virus check (which always comes up as clean) 
I also do a custom install and try to keep a hawk eye on the options chosen and make sure some 'sly' tick boxes are unticked 
One thing I don't do which you mentioned is search for the reputation online. Doh! I'll do from now on


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I use it with no problems .. But I installed it _(the latest update)_ with a "Hawk Eye" on it


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've been using PDFCreator for several years, and can assure you it is quite safe. The only annoyance is how frequently it updates, and the additional features they constantly want you to install.

If you're looking for something extremely lightweight and simple, I would look at CutePDF.

http://www.cutepdf.com/

If you want a simple, quick, clean silent installer, just download it from Ninite.

http://ninite.com/cutepdf/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Another thing to look for are other install versions that may not have added 3rd party programs.

I use PDF-XChange Viewer.
http://www.tracker-software.com/product/pdf-xchange-viewer

They have Tracker ASK Toolbar but if you get the "msi installer" you do not get any 3rd party program. Also the portable version is OK.

http://www.calendarofupdates.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=16109&view=findpost&p=100707
See post here because there are more then one.

If you run the build-in updater then your be asked to install the 3rd party Ask toolbar again so do use that. A newer install install need to be done.

Looks like the PDF-XChange Editor is now free.
http://www.tracker-software.com/product/pdf-xchange-editor

NOTE:
MSI files need to be installed from an Admin account. You have no Run-As option because only the Admin account can be used.


----------

